# Tips on a new backpack



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Another backpack thread, I'm sorry.
But if you are anything like me, you'd like to talk and discuss different gear, and backpacks are one of my favorite subjects 

I have at the moment 2 backpacks I use on hiking trips or hunting trips, and I'm only bringing one with me.
My favorite, and the one staying behind is the Berghaus Vulcan: https://int.berghaus.com/vulcan/421323.html

It's a beast! 100 liter capacity and will last a lifetime. Plus it's fairly cheap at around $250. Also lightweight for the size. Simple.

The other is a SOC Bugout bag: http://shop.sandpiperca.com/index.php/gear-packs/bugout-bag-abu.html
This was given to me by my BIL who's in the Air Force.
I like it for the day trips, but not the most comfortable bag I have to say. This one is my carry-on when we move, so it's coming back.

Now what I'm looking for is a Swiss-Army-Knife kind of backpack. I don't want to have 15 different bags for different tasks. I want one.
It has to be able to handle loads for a multi-day hiking trip, so at least 100 L capacity. I'd like it to decompress as small as possible when it's not full. I don't mind an external frame, could actually be a pro, if you can detach the bag itself and use the frame to haul meat for example.
Seen the MOLLE II system, where you can change bags onto the frame, could be a solution too.

Doesn't have to be camo, but I do prefer OD. Reliable, comfortable, simple. The Vulcan is only a bag with no pockets, except side pockets, which is great. But not a deal breaker.
Price or value is hard to determine. I'd like it to be cheaper than $300, I don't mind buying used.
I've seen the Gregory Denali Pro for less than $200 on KSL for example. Which is a good contender.

Doesn't have to be a hunting pack per se.

Long post.
Any suggestions from experience?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just bought a Badlands BOS pack for $99.00 during their Christmas sale. But haven't used it yet. I bought it because it was the "Swiss Army knife" pack you mentioned. I'm hoping to use it more so for trail riding honestly, but it'd make a good bugout bag too.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs/bos-tactical-pack


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Bax* said:


> I just bought a Badlands BOS pack for $99.00 during their Christmas sale. But haven't used it yet. I bought it because it was the "Swiss Army knife" pack you mentioned. I'm hoping to use it more so for trail riding honestly, but it'd make a good bugout bag too.
> 
> http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs/bos-tactical-pack


Nice pack but seem a bit small? Only 2,200 cu in. That's not even 40 liters, I can barely use that for a day pack  I have a tendency to bring stuff that's good to have rather than necessary. Always prepared for the worst you know.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

I think I found what I'm looking for, a bit expensive though...

The HPG Qui-ya.
Colorado-based company and it seems like it's high quality stuff.

Anyone got any experience with HPG?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.kuiu.com/hunting-backpac...ack-system&dwvar_62007_color=ViasCamo#start=6

You can also check out the Ultra 6000 if that is more toward your inclination.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> http://www.kuiu.com/hunting-backpac...ack-system&dwvar_62007_color=ViasCamo#start=6
> 
> You can also check out the Ultra 6000 if that is more toward your inclination.


Looks nice!
Even though it seems to have many pockets, I kinda like it.
Must go and check all of these packs out before I buy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s the down side with Kuiu. Tough to see in person. Luckily for you it’s show season and they’ll be out and about. If you’re around SLC in February they will have all their packs at the Hunt Expo.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Badlands Sacrifice? I like the weight of the pack. Just don't know the reality of packing everything or if it has a place for a spotting scope.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> That's the down side with Kuiu. Tough to see in person. Luckily for you it's show season and they'll be out and about. If you're around SLC in February they will have all their packs at the Hunt Expo.


Well sucks to be me then.
Won't be moving over until March/April. Your guys´ immigration slow as syrup


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll spread the true gospel of Stone Glacier and Kifaru packs until the day die.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

NVDuckin said:


> I'll spread the true gospel of Stone Glacier and Kifaru packs until the day die.


Been looking closer to these brands, but for some reason they don't speak to me.
It was something about the HPG pack that just bedazzled me 
Weird...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Picked up a Tidewe 3400 backpack off their website for $104.00 with free shipping. It’s a pretty decent pack for the money.


----------

